# REC:Ghosts in the Graveyard



## Piccolina (Oct 23, 2005)

I spotted this Halloween recipe while looking for pork chop recipes in an add box on the site I was visiting, it is absolutely adorable looking!

*Ghosts in the Graveyard*

*Prep Time:*         15 min
*Total Time:*         1 hr 15 min
*Makes:*         18 servings, about 1/2 cup each

 15                 OREO Chocolate Sandwich Cookies 3                 cups                 cold                 milk 2 pkg. (4-serving size each) JELL-O Chocolate Flavor Instant Pudding & Pie Filling 1                 tub                 (12 oz.)                 COOL WHIP Whipped Topping, thawed, divided Decorations, such as 3 CAMEO Creme Sandwich Cookies, decorating gel, 5 candy pumpkins and 10 pieces of candy corn 
 
 *CRUSH *chocolate sandwich cookies in large resealable plastic bag with rolling pin or in food processor. *POUR *milk into large bowl. Add dry pudding mixes. Beat with wire whisk 2 minutes or until well blended. Let stand 5 minutes. Gently stir in 3 cups of the whipped topping and half of the crushed cookies. Spoon into 13x9-inch dish; sprinkle with the remaining crushed cookies. *REFRIGERATE *1 hour or until ready to serve. Decorate creme sandwich cookies with decorating gel to resemble tombstones; stand up in top of dessert. Add candies. Drop remaining whipped topping by spoonfuls onto dessert to resemble ghosts. Store leftover dessert in refrigerator.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 24, 2005)

That is really cute. Kids would love making that.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> That is really cute. Kids would love making that.


I agree! It would be so much fun to make for a kid's Halloween party. I'm sending the recipe to an aunt who still has youngeters at home and is planning a monster mash


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

You can make black cats too, just use pretzels, breaking out the a little of the center so it becomes the arch in the cats back and decorate with black icing.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> You can make black cats too, just use pretzels, breaking out the a little of the center so it becomes the arch in the cats back and decorate with black icing.


That's clever Texasgirl! In the past I've bought and used those yummy black licorice gummy (or rather pleasantly chewy) "penny candy" cats as decorations on Halloween treats.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

I like trying to figure out new ways of decorating )


----------



## licia (Oct 25, 2005)

Those are really cute ideas.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I like trying to figure out new ways of decorating )


Me too! All these upcoming holidays make me wish I had some cookie cutters! I looked for them when we lived in Dublin but did not find any and our little town certainly does not carry them. I refuse to believe that there are non sold in stores in Ireland!!! Just have to keep my eyes peeled or call up my mom (who has a massive cookie cutter collection) and ask her to send me a few


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't have that many myself. I never can find them when I want them. I wish that I had my moms, she had a bunch too. I don't know who ended up with them, probably my older sister. She USED to cook all the time )


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 25, 2005)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Me too! All these upcoming holidays make me wish I had some cookie cutters! I looked for them when we lived in Dublin but did not find any and our little town certainly does not carry them. I refuse to believe that there are non sold in stores in Ireland!!! Just have to keep my eyes peeled or call up my mom (who has a massive cookie cutter collection) and ask her to send me a few


 
Here are two excellent websites for buying cookie cutters.  I'm always amazed at their selections!

www.kitchengifts.com
www.foosecookiecutters.com

The second one has a store that's about 1.5 hours from where I live.  Luckily they have really limited hours and I've never been there--I could easily break the bank at a place like that!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks PA!! Now maybe I can get all that I want before I get grandkids, that will be a LOOOOONG time yet, hopefully!!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 25, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Here are two excellent websites for buying cookie cutters.  I'm always amazed at their selections!
> 
> www.kitchengifts.com
> www.foosecookiecutters.com
> ...



That is soooo helpful, thank-you PA!!! LOL, I totally and completely know what you mean, just about any decent kitchenware shop could clean me out in a flash! 

In days of yore (lol), I used to have a big ghost shaped cookie cutter that I used to cut out sandwiches with from white bread - they were so cute!


----------

